# Apple's new font: Frutiger



## AppleWatcher (Sep 15, 2002)

Maybe a stupid question, but is there anyone who can give a link to Apple's new font named 'Frutiger'?

Thankx,

AppleWatcher


----------



## spitty27 (Sep 15, 2002)

apple has a new font? AGAIN? i thought they just switched to Myriad from Garamond.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 15, 2002)

Huh? Neh, Apple Garamond was the Think Different font.
Now they have a new font (Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar font) named Frutiger...

AppleWatcher


----------



## Chibi15 (Sep 15, 2002)

No - its not Frutiger - its *Myriad!*

You maybe also want to check out my reply to this  thread


----------



## toast (Sep 15, 2002)

Adobe Frutiger is another font (check the "e" to be certain).

Myriad is the font in question.


----------



## swizcore (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought they were using Lucidia Grande now? Frutiger is not new, it was around when I was in design school 5 years ago. And the version of garamond they had used was hand tweaked by Apple. I really liked it, but as with all of Apple's design choices I think I will grow to like the new one just as much.
On the other hand, Apples design choices I dont think I will ever agree with are:
"Puck" mouse
Blue and White G3
Mirror mac
New pics of rumored "iPhone", (they cant be real can they, it looks like something Apple designed just before the first G4)...


----------



## Chibi15 (Sep 15, 2002)

Lucida Grande is the OSX System Font


----------



## swizcore (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chibi15 _
> *Lucida Grande is the OSX System Font *



With a slick looking setup like you have anytime you post its gonna turn the thread into a discussion of home desktops .


----------



## toast (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> 
> With a slick looking setup like you have anytime you post its gonna turn the thread into a discussion of home desktops . *



LOL ! You're right.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 16, 2002)

Owkay then it's named Myriad... Could anyone give me a link to this font?

Thx,

AppleWatcher


----------



## Chibi15 (Sep 16, 2002)

> *
> With a slick looking setup like you have anytime you post its gonna turn the thread into a discussion of home desktops . *



Thankyou! 


_*Note - the link in this post has been removed. Myriad is a copytighted Adobe font and may not be publicly distributed thru this site.*_


----------



## agusgriego (Sep 16, 2002)

If you have Adobe Illustrator installed onto your machine, then you can use Myriad but only from within Illustrator.

I never searched for the font file, but I'm sure it is lying somewhere...

@gus


----------



## toast (Sep 17, 2002)

Look in the Illustrator package. PostScript Type 1 it should be.


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2002)

Myriad comes free installed with OS 10.2. Didn't you guys know that?

NOTE: I'm not stating this as my own actual proof, I was just told this by a few other people.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 18, 2002)

I have 10.2 but no myriad!

AppleWatcher


----------

